# JB On Holiday?



## xJU1C3x (Jul 6, 2012)

So, I'm sure this is probably an annoying question by now, but I'm gonna ask....
Has ANYBODY tried ANY work on Jelly Bean for the Vivid AT ALL???? I just want to know where our progress stands as of now......comment or PM, I'm just wondering...


----------



## Darkfleet (Jul 9, 2012)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29649-closedunofficial-cm10-411-jellybean-nightlies-non-att-only/


----------



## rignfool (Apr 16, 2012)

Read synergy's thread... Which has been taken over by kevsthebest

And who gives a shit about jelly bean anyway









Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xJU1C3x (Jul 6, 2012)

Darkfleet said:


> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29649-closedunofficial-cm10-411-jellybean-nightlies-non-att-only/


I'm on AT&T.....(Vivid)

Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


----------



## profitmaker1992 (Sep 8, 2012)

Why would you want an update to jelly bean when the roms for our phone are good and very stable plus ICS was the last OS to support flash.plus there really no difference looks wise coz they look the same just a few changes here and there


----------



## mg2195 (Apr 12, 2012)

profitmaker1992 said:


> Why would you want an update to jelly bean when the roms for our phone are good and very stable plus ICS was the last OS to support flash.plus there really no difference looks wise coz they look the same just a few changes here and there


flash still works on jb you just need to download adobe from somewhere other then the play store or make a backup

I just want a real aosp...I don't want the fake aosp we have that use a sense base, I don't care if its ICS or jb

Plus some people would rather be on the latest then the most stable...that's why people download betas...they want the latest ...I'm one of those people, I honestly would rather have the latest then stable

Sent from my SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kozmikkick (Mar 22, 2012)

Flash is a dying format. It's not that jb doesn't support it but that adobe is discontinuing it.

Sent from my HTC Holiday using RootzWiki


----------



## n4cht (Jul 13, 2012)

profitmaker1992 said:


> Why would you want an update to jelly bean when the roms for our phone are good and very stable plus ICS was the last OS to support flash.plus there really no difference looks wise coz they look the same just a few changes here and there


This.

I just use ICS plus Google Now. Instant jelly bean without the hassle. I'm running MIUI 2.9.7 on the at&t vivid and it's smoother than any other phone I've ever laid my hands on.

The only thing that could tear me away from my vivid is if the galaxy note 2 comes out before October 23rd, which is my 90 day exchange deadline where I bought my vivid. That and if it costs less than $250 on contract.


----------



## Darkfleet (Jul 9, 2012)

Okay... It may be quite a while.. My build environment had so many bugs I had to reload ubuntj.. But I will port jelly bean. Well.. I'll put my full effort into it. I may need some support here and there since this will be my first rom, and a very challenging one if that. I all I need out of it is networking, and wifi and 3g/lte to make calls and text, but a working camera, please and working speakers/headphones,and hopefully with good volume levels aswell..Please don't expect things to work 100%.If anyone is willing to impart their knowledge unto me, and it would be gladly appreciated. I hope some of the devs see this comment, please and offer to help me get my build env set up properly and to help me interface parts of our phone with the rom. It will hopefully be built from source. No sensed based stuff, and which will be hard to we don't have an official 4.1 ruu







haha wish me the best of luck


----------



## mg2195 (Apr 12, 2012)

Darkfleet said:


> Okay... It may be quite a while.. My build environment had so many bugs I had to reload ubuntj.. But I will port jelly bean. Well.. I'll put my full effort into it. I may need some support here and there since this will be my first rom, and a very challenging one if that. I all I need out of it is networking, and wifi and 3g/lte to make calls and text, but a working camera, please and working speakers/headphones,and hopefully with good volume levels aswell..Please don't expect things to work 100%.If anyone is willing to impart their knowledge unto me, and it would be gladly appreciated. I hope some of the devs see this comment, please and offer to help me get my build env set up properly and to help me interface parts of our phone with the rom. It will hopefully be built from source. No sensed based stuff, and which will be hard to we don't have an official 4.1 ruu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hit me up if you get stuck have any errors or just have any questions...I've gotten pretty good with source thanks to my infuse

I was actually planning on giving jb another try for the vivid my self within the next few days...

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Waitwutmyname (Sep 26, 2012)

Darkfleet said:


> Okay... It may be quite a while.. My build environment had so many bugs I had to reload ubuntj.. But I will port jelly bean. Well.. I'll put my full effort into it. I may need some support here and there since this will be my first rom, and a very challenging one if that. I all I need out of it is networking, and wifi and 3g/lte to make calls and text, but a working camera, please and working speakers/headphones,and hopefully with good volume levels aswell..Please don't expect things to work 100%.If anyone is willing to impart their knowledge unto me, and it would be gladly appreciated. I hope some of the devs see this comment, please and offer to help me get my build env set up properly and to help me interface parts of our phone with the rom. It will hopefully be built from source. No sensed based stuff, and which will be hard to we don't have an official 4.1 ruu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you contacted other devs to see if they will help too? Im sure if you got everyone together you guys could get something going, or at least further than synergy alone got...


----------



## mg2195 (Apr 12, 2012)

Waitwutmyname said:


> Have you contacted other devs to see if they will help too? Im sure if you got everyone together you guys could get something going, or at least further than synergy alone got...


I've started working on cm10...was able to get through all the build errors and finally got it building...but its buggier then it was when syn was working on it...lots of random reboots, camera doesn't work, audio doesn't work, video doesn't work, calls don't work...only things working is the core system, WiFi, and SMS... I'm looking at the HTC sensation githubs and I'm trying to see what they did to get audio and camera and all that working...but of course on my day off of school the power company decides to do a power out on my neighborhood for maintenance

Sent from my SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Waitwutmyname (Sep 26, 2012)

mg2195 said:


> I've started working on cm10...was able to get through all the build errors and finally got it building...but its buggier then it was when syn was working on it...lots of random reboots, camera doesn't work, audio doesn't work, video doesn't work, calls don't work...only things working is the core system, WiFi, and SMS... I'm looking at the HTC sensation githubs and I'm trying to see what they did to get audio and camera and all that working...but of course on my day off of school the power company decides to do a power out on my neighborhood for maintenance


Nice work, i'm really exited on seeing how much further we can get on this. I am more than willing to test and do as much as I can to help.


----------



## rafyvitto (Jul 26, 2011)

mg2195 said:


> I've started working on cm10...was able to get through all the build errors and finally got it building...but its buggier then it was when syn was working on it...lots of random reboots, camera doesn't work, audio doesn't work, video doesn't work, calls don't work...only things working is the core system, WiFi, and SMS... I'm looking at the HTC sensation githubs and I'm trying to see what they did to get audio and camera and all that working...but of course on my day off of school the power company decides to do a power out on my neighborhood for maintenance
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


You need to sync synergys holiday vendor and qsd86x0 common, so you can start from were he left of.


----------



## mg2195 (Apr 12, 2012)

rafyvitto said:


> You need to sync synergys holiday vendor and qsd86x0 common, so you can start from were he left of.


I know, and that's what I had done...

Sent from my SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mg2195 (Apr 12, 2012)

Made a little progress today...was able to fix the home button bug...so home button now works, it was a simple fix...just deleted some files in our device tree, borrowed some files from sensation device tree, slightly re organised everything then edited the holiday.mk file to use the newly added files and to not uses the files that were removed... looking at the sensation trees...I think I may have an idea for camera/audio...will work on it more tomorrow

Sent from my SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## contactwajeeh (Mar 18, 2012)

mg2195 said:


> Made a little progress today...was able to fix the home button bug...so home button now works, it was a simple fix...just deleted some files in our device tree, borrowed some files from sensation device tree, slightly re organised everything then edited the holiday.mk file to use the newly added files and to not uses the files that were removed... looking at the sensation trees...I think I may have an idea for camera/audio...will work on it more tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


you got a pm for the audio fix.. check it out buddy....


----------

